# le rouleau compresseur anglo-saxon



## fandenickylarson

Good morning,
I'd like to know if I can translate literally "rouleau compresseur anglo-saxon" par "Anglo-Saxon road roller". 
Le contexte est le suivant: pour une conférence, j'aimerais proposer un papier sur un vieux sociologue français que très peu de personne connait. Pour légitimer ma proposition de papier, je voudrais dire que dans le monde académique dominé par le rouleau compresseur anglo-saxon (c'est une métaphore), il serait cependant intéressant de travailler sur un auteur français.

In the academic world dominated by the Anglo-Saxon "road roller", it would be however interesting to work on a French author 

C'est correct?

Merci et bonne année!


----------



## sylber

Salut, je crois qu'il est plus habituel d'utiliser 'steamroller'.


----------



## fandenickylarson

Exact, oui "steam roller"


----------



## LART01

Hello
Je ne pense pas que ça fonctionne avec l'un ou l'autre
Il faut refaire la phrase avec quelque chose comme _overwhelming Anglo-Saxon supremacy_


----------



## sylber

Pas d'accord, en tout cas si j'en crois mon Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary qui propose même des exemples  comme 'to steamroller someone into doing sthg' ou 'steamrolling all opposition'.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Actually I think "steamroller" as a metaphorical noun works okay, as shown in the WR dictionary here.  And certainly as a verb, the metaphor is clear:
_The government steamrollered the bill through parliament_.  

The thing I take issue with in your sentence is "Anglo-Saxon" which is rather - ahem - "Gallic".  It is overwhelmingly used by French speakers, but not, I think, idiomatically in English.
How about "... dominated by the English-speaking world's discourse/terms of reference ..."?

And of course Lart's "supremacy" works okay too.


----------



## LART01

sylber said:


> Pas d'accord, en tout cas si j'en crois mon Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary qui propose même des exemples  comme 'to steamroller someone into doing sthg' ou 'steamrolling all opposition'.


 
Sur le contexte politique OK mais avec un sens pas tout à fait équivalent

http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/anglais-francais/steamroller/614769

Mais je répondais plus sur l'usage que j'en connais


----------



## Transfer_02

I don't like "supremacy".  It insinuates all kinds of bias and extremism: political, racial etc .  I prefer "dominance".

But I would agree that "anglo-saxon" steam roller sounds funny because in England we associate "anglo-saxon" with a pre-medieval era.  And, after all - they (we) were conquered  by the Normans at Hastings which is in direct contradiction with the image you are trying to convey.


----------



## Kelly B

Anglo-Saxon is an odd choice to me, too. To whom, specifically, are you referring? The English? English speakers in general, perhaps including Americans?
If you choose the verb form, to steamroll or steamrolling without -er sounds better to me than to steamroller.


----------



## Language Hound

One suggestion: _in the academic world where the Anglo [or whatever you mean by "Anglo-Saxon"] steamroller reigns supreme...

_Like Transfer_02, I would avoid the use of the word "supremacy," which I feel has too many negative associations.

I would add that, if you really hope to have your proposal approved and be able to present at the conference, you might want to tone down your language a bit, especially if there are any Anglos on the board that reviews and approves proposals.  My suggestion for a toned-down version would be something along the lines of:

_Although papers on Anglo_ [or whatever you mean by "Anglo-Saxon"]_ sociologists seem to be de rigueur _[yes, we use it that way in English]_ these days in the academic world of sociology, it would nonetheless behoove us to study the work of a Frenchman, _[give his name here].

Just my two cents!


----------



## fandenickylarson

Merci pour vos suggestions.


----------



## bazalpin

Kelly B said:


> Anglo-Saxon is an odd choice to me, too. To whom, specifically, are you referring? The English? English speakers in general, perhaps including Americans?



In France, _Anglo-Saxon_ usually includes Americans.


----------



## funnyhat

How about "Anglophone steamroller"?


----------



## fandenickylarson

the expression "anglo-saxon" does not refer (only) to the English-speaking world. It refers also to a communauty of values seen from France as quite homogeneous. I am aware that from the perspective of a Brit or an American it might be odd but not for French. In America, they usually say "Europe" - notwithstanding countries and/or nationalities - whey they talk about French, Germans, Spaniards, Italiens, etc. I have been always annoyed by this "Europe", from my perspective a catch-all word (I have the feeling that Americans don't make the difference between European countries), but for Americans, it may make sense as the expression "Anglo-Saxon" makes sense for the French. I don't know if my comparison is very relevant but I am sure you will understand what I meant. 
Whatever, I will use the term "steamroller". Thanks for your help


----------



## Transfer_02

Yes, but the term "anglo-saxon" could be what we call a _faux-ami_.  http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faux-ami

In French, it refers to what you describe above.
In English, it refers to a pre-medieval period in history http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglo-Saxons

This is why it is tricky to use the term in English.


----------



## fandenickylarson

too late, I sent this morning my proposal. The organizers of the conference will be hopefully lenient. Nevertheless, I am still convinced that the expression "Anglo-Saxon" may be pertinent even in English. For instance, there is a good article titled "Why _don't_ the _French do Think Tanks_?: _France faces up_ to the _Anglo_-_Saxon superpowers_, _1918–1921_." in the Review of International studies, a journal that I like to read.


----------



## Transfer_02

Yes, the title seems pertinent.  But maybe I'm not such a good judge since, I'm so used to hearing/speaking French, the term does certainly not sound incongruous to me.  But I did try to make the point in #8, maybe you missed it.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Pour ma part, j'ai toujours considéré le terme "anglo-saxon"  sous son acception française moderne comme un choix très malheureux.
Dans "anglo-saxon", j'entends surtout "saxon", et la Saxe, c'est pas du tout un pays anglophone.
D'ailleurs, si on observe attentivement la définition de ce terme, on voit que ce sens est donné comme "sens par extension".
D'une  manière générale, les journalistes français emploient le terme  "anglo-saxon" simplement pour dire "anglophone", négligeant ainsi  complètement la partie "saxon" de ce mot. Pourquoi dans ce cas, ne  l'emploient-ils pas à la place de "germanophone", en négligeant la  partie "anglo" ?

Si ça ne tenait qu'à moi, je rangerais ce mot au dicomoche.


----------



## Transfer_02

Fred_C said:


> Bonjour,
> Pour ma part, j'ai toujours considéré le terme "anglo-saxon"  sous son acception française moderne comme un choix très malheureux.
> Dans "anglo-saxon", j'entends surtout "saxon", et la Saxe, c'est pas du tout un pays anglophone.
> D'ailleurs, si on observe attentivement la définition de ce terme, on voit que ce sens est donné comme "sens par extension".
> D'une  manière générale, les journalistes français emploient le terme  "anglo-saxon" simplement pour dire "anglophone", négligeant ainsi  complètement la partie "saxon" de ce mot. Pourquoi dans ce cas, ne  l'emploient-ils pas à la place de "germanophone", en négligeant la  partie "anglo" ?
> 
> Si ça ne tenait qu'à moi, je rangerais ce mot au dicomoche.



  +1


----------



## LART01

Transfer_02 said:


> +1


+1

Lire le paragraphe sur l'origine, très instructif

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglo-Saxons


----------



## fandenickylarson

Je conteste cette vision totalement étriquée. En sciences sociales, toute identité est construite. Un label identitaire comme "anglo-saxon" n'a que pas à voir avec la "vraie" histoire. On enseigne bien dans les écoles françaises que les ancêtres des Français sont des Gaulois ce qui est "ethniquement" et "historiquement" faux. La France est un melting-pot rassemblant des descendants de Celtes, de Latins, de Germains (sans compter tous les Français qui ont des origines d'Asie, d'Afrique, etc.) Autre exemple: pourquoi dit-on "Amérique latine"? Parce qu'on y parle l'espagnol et le portugais alors que d'un point de vue ethnique et historique il s'agit d'un gigantesque melting-pot. Pourtant on ne conteste pas l'expression "Amérique latine" qui reste pertinente car il s'agit d'un label identitaire pour désigner une communauté qui peut être linguistique ou alors culturelle ou bien même économique, etc.
Quand je dis "anglo-saxon" je n'insinue pas que les Américains, les Australiens etc. sont tous des descendants des Anglais (Anglo-) et des Germains (-Saxons). Je l'utilise comme un label identitaire construit pour désigner, dans mon cas précis, des pays qui forment une communauté. Dans mon exemple, il s'agit de chercheurs en sciences sociales qui forment une communauté homogène dans le milieu de la recherche en sociologie et en science politique mais je ne veux pas dire que d'autres domaines l'expression "anglo-saxon" soit si pertinente.
Il faut lire les mémoires du général de Gaulle qui utilisait cette expression de façon très pertinente. J'attire votre attention que même la reine Élisabeth II a utilisé cette expression lorsqu'elle a été amenée à rencontrer le Président américain Bush.
Enfin bon, je comprends la majorité des  Britanniques et des Américains (et même pour certains Français) mais je continue à soutenir qu'elle reste une très bonne expression


----------



## funnyhat

Je comprends sa signification particulière en français, mais en anglais, on ne l'utilise presque jamais pour cette fonction.  En anglais le terme peut porter une connotation raciale, comme dans le terme "WASP" (White Anglo-Saxon Protestant). On peut dire "English-speakers," "Anglophones" ou bien (dans un contexte plus informel) "Anglos".


----------



## Language Hound

Thank you, Transfer_02, for posting the link to that wonderful brief list of misused English terms
in EU publications!  I think it should be "required reading"!
The proposed (correct) replacement terms are very helpful.

Just in case there's ever a problem with the link,
I'll copy below the suggested replacement terms for Anglo-Saxon.
Due to the WR limit on the length of quotes,
I can't copy the "Explanation" and "Example" sections,
but I urge people to read them.





> *Alternatives*
> ‘English-speaking’ when referring to the countries or the people, ‘British’ and ‘American’ (‘Australian’ or whatever) when referring to agencies, capitalism etc. The term may, however, be used if you are talking about something like the (presumed) ‘Anglo-Saxon conspiracy’ and you will often find it used ironically in this way in the British press (usually in inverted commas). However, it has negative connotations and should be avoided.


----------



## bh7

J'ai déjà dans le passé suggérer aux francophones dans ce forum d'éviter d'utiliser le terme " anglo-saxon " dans le sens "anglais" ou "anglophone".  C'est [1] un faux ami; [2] inexact; [3] mal choisi; [4] franchement ridicule.  Seuls les Français et les Allemands insistent à continuer d'utiliser cet adjectif mal à propos relatives aux anglophones contemporaines.  On croirait que leur formation en histoire n'avait pas progressé au-delà de la Guerre de Cent Ans.


----------



## bh7

Et, en retour de mon excursion liguistique au sujet, le "rouleau compresseur anglophone" => the overwhelming preponderance of English in ...


----------



## Ellea1

Anglo-Saxon culture is as obsolete as the Gallic one.

The pressure of the English language in


----------



## Toller

For "anglo-saxon", how about 'from anglosphere countries'?


----------



## Keith Bradford

I agree with all the reasons given above that "Anglo-Saxon" is absolutely not the term to use.

For rouleau-compresseur, how about: _*juggernaut *_?  "A literal or metaphorical force or object regarded as unstoppable, that will crush all in its path" (source, Wikipedia)


----------



## mehoul

A friend of mine who is professor of statistics in London but knows France very well, annoyed by the term "anglo-saxon", retaliates by calling us French "les gallo-romains".


----------



## Keith Bradford

mehoul said:


> A friend of mine who is professor of statistics in London but knows France very well, annoyed by the term "anglo-saxon", retaliates by calling us French "les gallo-romains".





But I should say that, *when speaking French*, _anglo-saxon _may be the correct term to use. This conforms to the Bradford Law of linguistic borrowing (Pat. Pend.) which states that any word, when borrowed from one language for use in another, will change its spelling, pronunciation or meaning, or even all three.


----------



## Language Hound

Keith Bradford said:


> But I should say that, *when speaking French*, _anglo-saxon _may be the correct term to use. This conforms to the Bradford Law of linguistic borrowing (Pat. Pend.) which states that any word, when borrowed from one language for use in another, will change its spelling, pronunciation or meaning, or even all three.


 How very true!
With your permission, I would like to cite "the Bradford Law of linguistic borrowing"
when trying to explain, among other things, that _Entrées_ on a menu in the U.S.
means _Main Courses_.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Language Hound said:


> With your permission, I would like to cite "the Bradford Law of linguistic borrowing"
> ...




Cite away!


----------

